

3D visualization of our 100,000 closest stars - denzil_correa
http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/stars/??fsrc=scn/=tw/dc

======
pm24601
As someone who has read a bunch of science fiction, I completely appreciate
being able to actually see where the neighboring stars are.

I hope the creator does more with this. Or open-sources it so that people can
add to it. For example, I would love to see the binary systems handled better
so we can visit each member of the system independently.

